# MY 2000 S4 shuts off when i close the hood.



## SixSpeedOnly (Dec 31, 2009)

yea so is there anything that comes to mind???
im stumped. it doesnt shut off any other time. not over speed bumps, pot holes, bad roads, or whatever. its just when i close the hood.


----------

